# Recommend a good backpack / front carrier?



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We have recently started walking mountains and Pixel has been doing very very well. I have carried her at points if it's very windy or a bit of a climb.

Next month we are doing a big one and I don't think it's fair to make her do the whole lot. So I want to get a backpack for me or a front carrier that also does up round the waist that I can pop her into for a rest or if we have to climb a little bit. 

If anyone can recommend something that would be ace.

Safe, secure and cost effective please.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

We use this one by Kyjen Outward hound. Our local pet store ordered it in for us, it cost $57 canadian


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay I ordered this one and it came today. Looks good, I can't wait to try her out in it.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Shamelle said:


> We use this one by Kyjen Outward hound. Our local pet store ordered it in for us, it cost $57 canadian



I also have this one Tracy, it's great. You have made a great purchase and will love this product. Long live hiking Chi's!


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

This thread helped me decide to get this product, so even though I'm coming late to it, I wanted to add my experience with the backpack. 

Basically, I love it, though it's not quite everything I wanted in certain respects. My Butterbean got used to it very quickly. I won't say she does a happy dance when I pull it out, but as you can see, she doesn't shy away from it either:










It holds her very securely and comfortably. Someone in a product review on PetSmart mentioned reinforcing the bottom with a couple of layers of cardboard, and that seemed like a good idea, so I did it too. I'm not sure it would support her quite as firmly without that enhancement, but with it, it's great. 










Butterbean is 8.5 pounds, and probably taller than most chis. I can't close the top with her in it--she simply will not duck her head down, and I don't think she can lie down when I attach her harness to the built-in fastener (so she can't jump or fall out)--so her little head is always sticking up like this. Unfortunately, that means I can't sneak her anywhere dogs are not allowed (like if I wanted to dash into a grocery store for something).

It's very comfortable for me. Between well-designed shoulder straps and two additional front straps, it feels secure, with weight evenly distributed.

I've taken Butterbean on quite a few bike rides now, and she loves to look and sniff around as the world goes by. I love being able to take her with me.


----------

